# Using 20 Pin Power supply with 22 Pin Motherboard



## Steve1496 (Jun 2, 2005)

Will it harm my motherboard using a 20 pin Power Supply with a 22 pin motherboard? I don't have a 1x4 with it. It seems to be working alright as of now (I'm on it now).

The Power Supply is 350 watts.

Thanks in advance!

--Steve


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

22-pin? I've only seen 20 and 24-pin boards.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can buy a 20 to 24 pin connector


----------



## Steve1496 (Jun 2, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> 22-pin? I've only seen 20 and 24-pin boards.



Whoops, sorry..you're right, its 24 pin.


----------



## diabloii (Apr 25, 2005)

unless that 350W is a seasonic, go grab yourself a 24pin power supply for cheap (an OCZ modstream 450W is only $80 @ newegg) just to make sure you won't blow up anything


----------

